# Get your wii mote to work on Ubuntu



## xfire (Sep 17, 2008)

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=836231
Any one with a wiimote in this forums care to try it out?


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 19, 2008)

Post in the Wii clubhouse


----------



## xfire (Sep 19, 2008)

Will do. I guess no one use linux forums much.


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow thats awesome.  I like the gyration remotes, but their too expensive for my blood.  I like this cheap idea!


----------



## Frick (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm VERY tempted to buy a Wiimote just to try this out. Or maybe borrow one from a friend? Hmm...


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 19, 2008)

i heard about getting your wii mote to work with windows theres a youtube vid of someone playing half life 2 with a wii mote but i dunno if its fake


----------



## xfire (Sep 20, 2008)

Anyone got it to work?


----------

